# f-350 7.3 wont start



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i have a 2000 f-350 4x4 with a 7.3 desiel that died the other day like it was running out of fuel. took it to mechanic and they changed the sock filter in the tank and the recalled cam sensor.ran for a few miles and died again.they pick it up and replaced the fuel pump and traced every wire and said they still cant find the problem.now it wont even start.it trys to but wont.they said they are going to check the oil pressure monday because the injectors run off of oil pressure.has anybody had or heard of this problem?please help its getting exspensive.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

http://www.diesel.org/content.asp?ID=1216&Action=Do&SType=Dom&SVar=TX

somebody is getting ripped off , either you or extended warranty insurance &#8230; these people don't know what they are doing , go to a diesel specialist .


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I might know what it is...I have 6 of these, but we need a little more information. First off, how many miles on the clock? Second, how did they clean the filters in the tank?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

the truck has about 169000 on the odometer but the speedo is about 5 mph off.they replaced the fuel pick up screen in the tank and blew the lines out.they thougt it was the screen because the trucks have a problem with them breaking off and the truck will die with a 1/4 tank of fuel.the only code they got was a fuel pump code and they said that was not it


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Did they replace the whole unit in the tank? How did they blow the lines out and what did they use? The old body style...mid 90's had the problem with the screens breaking off and not letting fuel flow below 1/4 tank. We just fixed a 1997 and to my knowledge, the newer Superduty's do not have this problem...however, I just this week cleaned the screens on a 2000 and whala, she runs as new.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

they replaced the plastic pick up with screen on the end there is no fuel pump in the tank.idont know how they cleaned the lines but exactly but they said there really wasnt any trash in the line .thier buddy at southern ford told them they had the same problem with on because part of the broken filter got in the inline pump.they pulled the pump and put on another one they had that was good and it didnt help?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

When you blow one out...they get algae and debris in them...you should do one of two things in order:

First, take the flexable line loose on the tank side of the pump and blow back through it with compressed air...with *NO MORE THAN 15 P.S.I. *otherwise you take a chance of blowing the screen off.

Second, if the first fails...drop the tank and pull the filter assembly, spray brake cleaner back through the assembly from the pump side (there are actually two screens in there that alot of people are unaware of).

I would get the old pump back as these fuel lines tend to suck air and hook it up to a can of fuel and see what it does...bad news, you may have spent money on a pump you did not need.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i will tell them about the lines but the pump was one they borrowed from another shop to try and trouble shot i didnt have to buy it they put my pump back on.they said im getting plenty of fuel to the motor they said it is a problem with getting the motor to start like a gas motor thats getting fuel but no spark.these guys are some of the best around and taking to the best around but no one has had this problem.i guess when they fix it i will post and let everyone know i hate to be the guenie pig.thanks for the help


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*Help*

The crank sensor could be defective. I replaced one and it only lasted 3 days.
Call Robert 281-642-3055 he's very good, and he comes to you.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

In your initial post you state it tries to start but won't...then later on talk about the mechanics say it is getting plenty of fuel to the engine, is it throwing out black smoke when she tries to start? Have they checked the fuel pressure regulator? At this point I would also check the connections of the under valve cover wire harness. 

I know this sounds crazy, but make sure you have good and fully charged batteries as these engines have to spin over to 600 rpms before ignition.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Unless he has done some aftermarket fuel mods, there is no fuel pressure regulator. That is one of the few problems with the last of the 7.3's. The fuel filter bowl actually acts as the pressure regulator as well. The problem is that it is trying to regulate the pressure of a system on the upstream side. This is nearly impossible to do correctly. The pressure regulator (on any process) needs to be on the downstream side or after the injectors. There is a simple fix to this that requires a litte wrench time. I did it on my 2000 7.3 in about 2001 or 2002 and it runs better.

Good suggestion about the batteries. Could be the ignition driver module (IDM) or the high pressure oil pump (HPOP) too. Like they told you, these injectors are hydraulically actuated. That is why it is very important to have good, clean oil in these engines.

Hopefully they figured it out for you today and my post was just an excerise.

T


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

There is a fuel pressure regulator on the side of the fuel bowl canister as I have shimed it for a mod in my 2000 7.3l. Yes, it could be the IDM; however, I doubt the HPOP is gone with as few miles as on his truck unless it has been abused.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I had a simmilar problem with my 99 powerstroke last year with it running rough when cold or not wanting to start at all when it was cold. I had the IDM replaced and no more problems. Before the IDM was replaced, they had dropped the tank and changed the filter it there and ran a computer injector test that found two bad ones.

Mike


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

the hpop is good it had 1500psi trying to start.it calls for 600 to 3000.they said they have a buddy with a good idm that they can borrow to check and see if mine is bad.they also said the fuel pump is runnig up to operating pressue and shuttting off like it is supposed to i think they said it had 55 psi.i asked them how much i was in debt and they said not to worry they werent going to charge me for alot of what they are doing beings how they cant figure it out .thats why they arent buying parts and replacing them to save me money.if they figure it out there going to get all my bussiness from now on and a hell of a recomondation from me


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The 7.3 diesel is one of the best ever made. Any real diesel mechanic will find the problem in short order. Will it start with a shot of ether in the breather? Go to www.thedieselstop.com for expert answers.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

they fixed it .when the filter in the tank broke i thougt it was the filter on the motor so i changed it.when i did i guess i pinched the o ring and a sliver of it got in the line after the filter and before the injectors.its runnig fine now and it cost me $165.the shop is pollard automotive in alvin and they are pretty good guys and they dont try to rip people off thanks for all the input


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like they did you right...that shop (Pollard Automotive) sounds familiar. I hate those cheap little o-ring seals they give you with the fuel filters...I got tired of them leaking (the plastic fuel bowl caps also become distorted over time) and got a larger 1/8" o-ring. For two years I have never had to use those crazy seals they give you with the filters.


----------

